# 2020 babies



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

yayyy babies are finally hittin the ground not ours but hey I think we can wait...maybe
I forgot where I put my other forum but here we go!

Resuainia- due march ?
Luffy- due march?
Sunflower- March?
Warren-April?
Mimishka-late march- April?
Rosie- April 10th handbred
and so the final weeks until april begin
will post pictures of the soon to be moms soon


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

ksalvagno said:


> Good luck!


Thank you!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Good luck & happy kidds! Cant wait to see your pictures!


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Good luck & happy kidds! Cant wait to see your pictures!


Thank you! I'm trying to get pictures of the mommas little udders but they ain't having it lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Well they Could be worse...like my Chevy was









(rofl)(rofl)


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Well they Could be worse...like my Chevy was
> View attachment 174599
> 
> 
> (rofl)(rofl)


Oh that would be difficult lol but since I can't get pictures of the big girls ill show the new girl we added to our herd on Sat I'm in love with her  sorry the photos dark the sky didn't want to cooperate lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

From what I can see..Shes a pretty girl. Cant wait to see clearer ones of her.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

Moers kiko boars said:


> From what I can see..Shes a pretty girl. Cant wait to see clearer ones of her.


Yeah in two weeks everyone's going outside dang Wisconsin weather teasing me lol


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

toth boer goats said:


> Happy kidding.


Thank you!


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

The girls aren't very photogenic lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Camera hams, LOL 

Too cute.


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

Yeah lol this one her though is one I'm most excited for august breeding she's a fullblood not registered and my 2nd thickest doeling


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

someone wanted to say hi


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute dog. 

Your doe is cute. 
I am curious to what I may be seeing in the photo. I may be wrong but,
does she have soft swelling under her jaw line? If so, it may be bottle jaw.

Can you get a side view of her head/face?


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

toth boer goats said:


> Cute dog.
> 
> Your doe is cute.
> I am curious to what I may be seeing in the photo. I may be wrong but,
> ...


Ill try and get some pictures of her in the morning


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

OK, also check her lower inner eyelids for color.
Is it light pink, white or good red color?


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

Everyone in our herd has a nice red/pink color


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

They were all Dewormed the 3rd of March and have loose mineral and selenium


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

Ok its finally a sunny day ill get some updated pictures of everybody


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Noisy Bottle Babies said:


> View attachment 174851
> someone wanted to say hi


Awwww he's such a cutie:inlove:


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

Iluvlilly! said:


> Awwww he's such a cutie:inlove:


Yeah he's my baby can you believe he's only 8 months old!


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Noisy Bottle Babies said:


> Yeah he's my baby can you believe he's only 8 months old!


Yeah i bet!! No way?? Really?? Great Pyrenees?


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

Iluvlilly! said:


> Yeah i bet!! No way?? Really?? Great Pyrenees?


Yeah he's great Pyrenees with a little Anatolian. I'm a little scared about his size he was the largest out of the little and the person says he still is! He's the size of his 2 year old dad at I months!


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Noisy Bottle Babies said:


> Yeah he's great Pyrenees with a little Anatolian. I'm a little scared about his size he was the largest out of the little and the person says he still is! He's the size of his 2 year old dad at I months!


WOW lol! Does he guard your goats very well?


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

Iluvlilly! said:


> WOW lol! Does he guard your goats very well?


He's been in with them since he was 5 months old and he's been doing very well alerting us of any animals or people on property and he's saved me for cyotes a few times lol


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Noisy Bottle Babies said:


> He's been in with them since he was 5 months old and he's been doing very well alerting us of any animals or people on property and he's saved me for cyotes a few times lol


Cool!! Oh wow that's neat!


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

Sorry all these pictures are on android so they aren't the best but I'm think of taking her to the fair she just lead so nicely :inlove:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Pretty girl, she looks OK. 
Thanks for posting them.


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

Yes she gets started on show feed in April plus grass with another doe named Strawberry for my sister to take them to show. Kiss is 7 months about 88% boer but of course she doesn't compare with my aunts fullbloods so this year we're starting to add fullblood does to our herd for a fullblood buck next year cause we have high percentages and mixes so hoping she grows into a good doe 
We are also looking to add 3 more yearlings to our herd purebred so I might start another thread to see opinions on them.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

We have our first little udder!:clapping: its about the size where I can grab it comfortably in my hands its so adorable forgive all the fur XD


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

Dang its been a while since I've updated this, hostages are still being kept! The doe with the bag has now blown up like a Balloon and waddles everywhere and her ligaments are gone, udder has filled up so much, but as we can see no discharge from her. We have two other girls right now that their udders are filling in as well! I just hope they all don't go in at once :bonk:


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Happy Kidding


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I feel your frustration.


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

Ok! Exciting news! We had our first boer baby born on Easter day! Finally after the long wait now 2 more to go, had some sad news that some of our does came back dirty with CL so they're going to market Monday glad I caught it before it infected our other does, but since then we have added 4 new girls to the herd! Here is a picture of our little Thunder!❤


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Aww! Cute! Sorry about the CL...


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Such a sweet doeling! Congrats.! Glad you caught the CL!


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

Thunder was so itty bitty when he was born we thought he was a twin! But now he's packing on the pounds at a week old almost 8 pounds while he's was 4 pounds at birth! I can't wait to see what he grows into!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww he is adorable! He was definitely a tiny baby! So sorry about the does that had CL, that is a bummer.


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

HoosierShadow said:


> Awww he is adorable! He was definitely a tiny baby! So sorry about the does that had CL, that is a bummer.


He was so tiny he was like a little pumpkin❤,
Yeah but we decided after all our kiko boers are gone we're switching to all boer(including my two nubian kids) but we will have percentages 25% kiko cause we just saw today two of the kikos have udders


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

Week 900. Ok maybe not 900 weeks :bonk: but it sure feels like it! Like their bags are all ready and full and ligaments are going from soft to hard over and over again I'm going crazy!(headsmash) but I guess I should be happy its just 3 this time instead of 12 next year!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

He is adorable. 


Sorry about the CL. :hug:


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

Aghhhhh its official I'm at the pulling my hair out stage they're both now sunken in on the sides ligaments keep dissapering but no babies! Udders are getting more filled each day and their poor bellys look like they're going to explode can't even scratch their own backs I feel kinda bad so....time to bribe with treats to take the hostages :heehee:


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

I guess she was waiting for mothers days presents XD a nice present for my mom our first boer doeling! She must have had when we were coming back home, walked in got the yearling settled in and I looked over into her pen and sure enough bam a pretty little doeling all dried off and fed.


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

Oh and our new yearling, she out weighs and towers over our yearlings we have! We are so happy to have bought her and she is confirmed bred to a 100% buck, she will add some height to her offspring and if she has a buck he'll be our future herd sire unless we decide to buy a 100% registered buck.


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

oh and also what do you guys think about this yearling? She's registered at 94% and is very friendly like in your pocket friendly XD


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All very nice.


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

toth boer goats said:


> All very nice.


Yeah we're already up to 15 breeding does compared to our 8 from this winter XD


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Noisy Bottle Babies said:


> I guess she was waiting for mothers days presents XD a nice present for my mom our first boer doeling! She must have had when we were coming back home, walked in got the yearling settled in and I looked over into her pen and sure enough bam a pretty little doeling all dried off and fed.


Aww she's such a cutie!! Congrats!!:great:


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

Ok so baby update the last preggo gave birth to a big paint red....buck:kid2: he's a big boy we're debating keeping him or his brother as a wether or a breeding buck


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats.


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

We have 11 does to kid out in September and we will also be breeding some in September and October and then our nubians will be bred in December ah such a busy time (doh)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Oh..but what a FUN TIME!(dance)


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Oh..but what a FUN TIME!(dance)


Yes! You just gotta love those kids!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Yes..those darling little faces, make.the DoeCode, and the desire to drive me KrAzy:imok:...all worth while!:heehee:


----------

